# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Zgjedhjet lokale dhe presidenciale në Maqedoni 2009

## urtesa

Të nderuar forumista, ja po afrohen *Zgjedhjet Lokale 2009 në IRJM*. Sipas afateve ligjore ato duhet të mbahen në mars të vitit të ardshëm.
Shqiptarët udhëheqin në këto komuna:

1.Bogovinë 
2.Bërvenicë 
3.Çair 
4.Dibër 
5.Gostivar 
6.Haraçinë 
7.Likovë 
8.Osllomej 
9.Strugë 
10.Studeniçan 
11.Tearcë 
12.Tetovë 
13.Vrapçishtë 
14.Zajaz 
15.Saraj.

E hapa këtë temë që të debatojmë për atë se sa kanë punuar kryetarët aktual të komunave për mirëqenien e qytetarëve të tyre, dhe se a duhet tiu jepet shansi edhe për një mandat, apo duhet të zëvendësohen me emra të ri?

----------


## Beran

Cili ka punu , dhe punon , ai do te fitoj vendin e vet.

----------


## faruk_01

ata te cilet kane punuar ka rezultate te dukshme ata te cilet nuk kane punuar do ti shohin rezultatet ne mars 2009 ose ne nentor ne zgjedhje te parakoshme lokale 2008

----------


## Alienated

Kane filluar punet se fundmi neper komuna sepse po afrohen zgjedhjet... shume shpejt do punohet gjithandej, do perurohen rruge, ura, mure, sheshe, fabrika (apapapapap) do zhvillohemi per te tejkaluar Skandinavine per me pak se dy jave... 

Pastaj do behet fushate (me gjithe ate qe thashe me siper). Por, do kete dhe pushke e thika. Sulme e vrasje. Pastaj, mbushje kutish. Me pas - thyerje kutish. Me pas triumfalizem. Pastaj shpallen rezultatet. Njera pale s'i pranon (si gjithnje). Dhe bojkotojne institucionet... Me pas stabilizohet cdo gje dhe e gjithe struktura e komunave bie ne gjume dimeror, per t'u zgjuar pas tre vitesh, kur ju ngelin me pas se 12 muaj deri ne zgjedhjet e ardheshme...

...vazhdon kesisoji... 
perralle e bezdisshme kjo

----------


## Juventus

> Kane filluar punet se fundmi neper komuna sepse po afrohen zgjedhjet... shume shpejt do punohet gjithandej, do perurohen rruge, ura, mure, sheshe, fabrika (apapapapap) do zhvillohemi per te tejkaluar Skandinavine per me pak se dy jave... 
> 
> Pastaj do behet fushate (me gjithe ate qe thashe me siper). Por, do kete dhe pushke e thika. Sulme e vrasje. Pastaj, mbushje kutish. Me pas - thyerje kutish. Me pas triumfalizem. Pastaj shpallen rezultatet. Njera pale s'i pranon (si gjithnje). Dhe bojkotojne institucionet... Me pas stabilizohet cdo gje dhe e gjithe struktura e komunave bie ne gjume dimeror, per t'u zgjuar pas tre vitesh, kur ju ngelin me pas se 12 muaj deri ne zgjedhjet e ardheshme...
> 
> ...vazhdon kesisoji... 
> perralle e bezdisshme kjo


No CoMMent!

----------


## Embelsira

> Pastaj do behet fushate (me gjithe ate qe thashe me siper). Por, do kete dhe pushke e thika. Sulme e vrasje. Pastaj, mbushje kutish. Me pas - thyerje kutish. Me pas triumfalizem. Pastaj shpallen rezultatet. Njera pale s'i pranon (si gjithnje). Dhe bojkotojne institucionet... Me pas stabilizohet cdo gje dhe e gjithe struktura e komunave bie ne gjume dimeror, per t'u zgjuar pas tre vitesh, kur ju ngelin me pas se 12 muaj deri ne zgjedhjet e ardheshme...


Kete rradhe jo mbushje kutish dhe vrasje njerzish  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> No CoMMent!


Qe dmth... e pranon apo s'e pranon




> Kete rradhe jo mbushje kutish dhe vrasje njerzish


Ishallah

----------


## Juventus

> Qe dmth... e pranon apo s'e pranon


Qe e pranoj dhe plus asaj do kisha shtuar dicka, se ka edhe komuna ku si i ze gjumi edhe ne kohen e zghedhjeve harojne te cohen  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

> Qe e pranoj dhe plus asaj do kisha shtuar dicka, se ka edhe komuna ku si i ze gjumi edhe ne kohen e zghedhjeve harojne te cohen


Ata qe i ze gjumi gjate zgjedhjeve nuk rizgjidhen sepse s'kane si kandidohen "neper gjume"...  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithsesi, ky eshte pak a shume realiteti...

----------


## BAC4

Zgjidhen zgjidhen.. edhe ata qe flen zgjidhen perseri. Si ka ardh koha edhe gomari me libreze te nje partie te caktuar me u kandidu ne zgjedhje fiton.

----------


## club

1. Sipas te gjitha gjasave, pas 11 vjet e gjysem, Rufi Osmani do te kthehet ne politike nga vendi ku u largua prej saj, pra do te jete kryetari i ardheshem i Gostivarit (ne zgjedhje do te garoje si kandidat i pavarur).

2. Izet Mexhiti, perseri do te jete kandidat i BDI-se, per kryetar te komunes se Çairit dh e fitorja e tij nuk vihet ne dyshim, ndoshta qe ne rrethin e pare zgjedhor.

3. Hazbi Lika nuk do te jete kandidat i BDI-se ne keto zgjedhje. BDI, sipas te gjitha gjasave ne keto zgjedhje kandidat te saj do ta kete Dr. Atila Rexhepin, i cili poashtu pritet qe te jete kryetari i ardheshem i komunes se Tetoves.

4. Komunat tjera jane me pak te rendesishme.

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Të nderuar forumista, ja po afrohen *Zgjedhjet Lokale 2009 në IRJM*. Sipas afateve ligjore ato duhet të mbahen në mars të vitit të ardshëm.
> Shqiptarët udhëheqin në këto komuna:
> 
> 1.Bogovinë 
> 2.Bërvenicë 
> 3.Çair 
> 4.Dibër 
> 5.Gostivar 
> 6.Haraçinë 
> ...



Ne kete liste duhej te jete edhe Kercova mirepo e shiten e shiten BDI-stat.

----------


## Alienated

> Ne kete liste duhej te jete edhe Kercova mirepo e shiten e shiten BDI-stat.


Kercova e ka kryetarin shqiptar mo .... S'e dije ti?! 

Ali Ahmetin s'e ke degjuar?!  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Periodi

> 1. Sipas te gjitha gjasave, pas 11 vjet e gjysem, Rufi Osmani do te kthehet ne politike nga vendi ku u largua prej saj, pra do te jete kryetari i ardheshem i Gostivarit (ne zgjedhje do te garoje si kandidat i pavarur).
> 
> 2. Izet Mexhiti, perseri do te jete kandidat i BDI-se, per kryetar te komunes se Çairit dh e fitorja e tij nuk vihet ne dyshim, ndoshta qe ne rrethin e pare zgjedhor.
> 
> 3. Hazbi Lika nuk do te jete kandidat i BDI-se ne keto zgjedhje. BDI, sipas te gjitha gjasave ne keto zgjedhje kandidat te saj do ta kete Dr. Atila Rexhepin, i cili poashtu pritet qe te jete kryetari i ardheshem i komunes se Tetoves.
> 
> 4. Komunat tjera jane me pak te rendesishme.


Pse mendon se komunat tjera jan me pak te rendesishme?? 
...Nuk po kuptoj !!!

Mos valle bota nis dhe perfundon Tetove -Gostivar, apo si eshte puna me ty dhe ato analizat e tua te famshme (?!) ..
A kishe dashur te na ipesh sqarime plotsuese, ne rast se nuk te bezdisemi?

Pershendetje ..

----------


## club

> Pse mendon se komunat tjera jan me pak te rendesishme?? 
> ...Nuk po kuptoj !!!
> 
> Mos valle bota nis dhe perfundon Tetove -Gostivar, apo si eshte puna me ty dhe ato analizat e tua te famshme (?!) ..
> A kishe dashur te na ipesh sqarime plotsuese, ne rast se nuk te bezdisemi?
> 
> Pershendetje ..



Verej nje doze sarkazmi dhe ironie, ne shkrimin tend i nderuar. Por, do te sqaroj shkrimin tim.
Nese kihet parasyshe se Cairi, Tetova dhe Gostivari, jane qendrat ku ndodhin zhvillimet me te medha kombetare shqiptare ne Maqedoni, dhe komunat e vetme urbane, perfshire ketu edhe Dibren dhe Strugen, atehere do ta keshe shume me lehte te kuptosh se pse i kam potencuar vetem keto tre komuna. 
Nese dikush mendon se Studenicani mund te krahasohet me Cairin, me vjen keq por duhet te them se nuk ka fare lidhje me poziten gjeografike dhe demografike te ketyre dy kokomunave.
Nese dikush deshiron qe te krahasoje komunen e Vrapcishtit me ate te Gostivarit, atehere me duhet t'i them se sic duket kure nuk ka kaluar neper ato komuna.
Nese dikush pretendon se rendesia e komunes se Bogovines, apo Tearces, eshte e njejte me ate te Tetoves - atehere me falni, por ai njeri nuk ehste ne "*toke te bukes"*
Sa i perket Struges dhe Dibres, sinqerisht me vjen keq, qe jane ne kete gjendje qe ndodhen sot, por realiteti disa here din te jete mjaft i hidhur, edhe pse duhet ta pranojme.
Me respekt, mbetshi me shendet.

----------


## club

> Pse mendon se komunat tjera jan me pak te rendesishme?? 
> ...Nuk po kuptoj !!!
> 
> Mos valle bota nis dhe perfundon Tetove -Gostivar, apo si eshte puna me ty dhe ato analizat e tua te famshme (?!) ..
> A kishe dashur te na ipesh sqarime plotsuese, ne rast se nuk te bezdisemi?
> 
> Pershendetje ..



Verej nje doze sarkazmi dhe ironie, ne shkrimin tend i nderuar. Por, do te sqaroj shkrimin tim.
Nese kihet parasyshe se Cairi, Tetova dhe Gostivari, jane qendrat ku ndodhin zhvillimet me te medha kombetare shqiptare ne Maqedoni, dhe komunat e vetme urbane, perfshire ketu edhe Dibren dhe Strugen, atehere do ta keshe shume me lehte te kuptosh se pse i kam potencuar vetem keto tre komuna. 
Nese dikush mendon se Studenicani mund te krahasohet me Cairin, me vjen keq por duhet te them se nuk ka fare lidhje me poziten gjeografike dhe demografike te ketyre dy kokomunave.
Nese dikush deshiron qe te krahasoje komunen e Vrapcishtit me ate te Gostivarit, atehere me duhet t'i them se sic duket kure nuk ka kaluar neper ato komuna.
Nese dikush pretendon se rendesia e komunes se Bogovines, apo Tearces, eshte e njejte me ate te Tetoves - atehere me falni, por ai njeri nuk ehste ne "*toke te bukes"*
Sa i perket Struges dhe Dibres, sinqerisht me vjen keq, qe jane ne kete gjendje qe ndodhen sot, por realiteti disa here din te jete mjaft i hidhur, edhe pse duhet ta pranojme.
Me respekt, mbetshi me shendet.

----------


## urtesa

[QUOTE=club;1989262]1. Sipas te gjitha gjasave, pas 11 vjet e gjysem, Rufi Osmani do te kthehet ne politike nga vendi ku u largua prej saj, pra do te jete kryetari i ardheshem i Gostivarit (ne zgjedhje do te garoje si kandidat i pavarur).QUOTE]

Ai me duket se pat thene ne nje interviste se nese kthehet ne politike, do te formoje partine e tije.
Tash a paska ndryshu mendimin, a? Apo frikohet mos pesoje debakel, sikur disa qe formuan nje varg partish te reja.

----------


## Periodi

pershendetje club

Po komuna e Likoves nuk ka dhen , siq thua ti citoj:..,, zhvillime te medha kombetare shqiptare ne Maqedoni `` !?

----------


## United

Ishallah jemi vetedijesu ne Shqiptaret e Maqedonis dhe i bojkotojm kta zgjedhje,qe sadopak te vetedijesohen politikanet(poetat) tane,qe nje here e pergjithmone te kuptojne se me kete politike me kete ritem qe po bajn politik kta,vetem populli shqiptar ne maqedoni eshte humbes,e fitues jan maqedonasit dhe vetem politikanet(poetat)shqiptar,per vete do i bojkotoj edhe kta zgjedhje sikurse qe i bojkotova zgjedhjet parlamentare,qe u vertetu se nuk e meritojn asnjera parti me ju permend emrat e jo ti votosh,kalofsh mire te gjith

----------


## Embelsira

*I keni edhe web-faqet e tyre dhe mund te informoheni me shume se kush cka ka punuar gjat mandatit*


*Komunat të cilat udhëhiqen nga kuadrot e BDI-së:*

Bogovinë 
Bërvenicë 
Çair 
Dibër 
Gostivar 
Haraqinë 
Likovë 
Osllomej 
Strugë 
Studeniçan 
Tearcë 
Tetovë 
Vrapçishtë 
Zajaz 

*Komunat në të cilat këshillat komunale udhëhiqen nga kuadrot e BDI-së:*

Jegunovci 

*Komunat në të cilat BDI-ja ka vetëm këshilltarë:*

Butell 
Çuçer Sandevë 
Dollnen 
Gazi Babë 
Krushevë 
Kumanovë 
Kërçovë 
Manastir 
Ohër 
Petrovec 
Pllasnic 
Qendra Zhupë 
Qyteti i Shkupit 
Resnjë 
Roshtushë dhe Mavrovë 
Saraj 
Shuto Orizare 
Sopishtë 
Veles 
Zelenikovë 
Zhelinë 
Çashka

----------

